

Using the Internet to Physically Harm - thinkcomp
http://www.govtech.com/gt/290089?topic=117671

======
TrevorJ
You may laugh at me now, but I'm 100% dead serious when I say that this sort
of thing will be a HUGE problem if BCI 's become popular in the future.

~~~
signa11
fwiw, gibson's neuromancer comes to mind here

------
thinkcomp
This is the most disturbing hacking incident I think I've ever heard of, and I
hope it makes people take the importance of good security measures to heart.

~~~
baha_man
As the article says, I don't know if you could call this 'hacking' as such. I
wonder if it would be possible to use a program to detect animated images
likely to trigger epilepsy, and block them?

